# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Privatizimi i ALBTELEKOM.

## andiOS

Se shpejti pritet te privatizohet ALBTELEKOM.
Duke qene se telekomunikacioni eshte nje bisnes dhe industri e rendesishme per ekonomine e nje vendi cfare mendimi keni rreth privatizimit te ALBTELEKOM ?
Flitet gjithe andej rreth integrimit  ne BE por me cudit fakti qe telekomunikacioni i jepet nje firme Turke.
Pse po arrihet drejt ketij vendimi, mos valle investitoret perendimor mungojne, ata nuk kane interes per ALBTELEKOM?

----------


## Gerrard

*Pershendetje!!

Pasi jam ne Shqiperi dhe jam me afer me kete fenomen. PO te them une dy fjale me sa kam degjuar.

Albtelecom ka 5 vjet qe eshte nxjerr ne Ankand per tu thene me koncesion per 50 vjet.
Deri para dy vjetesh flitej se do merej nga nje kompany Franceze, me ate firme u prishen marveshjet (pasi nuk plotesonin kushtet optimale per te marre nje kompany si Albtelecom) "Fjale te ish drejtorit". Tani flitet se Albtelecom do merret nga djali i Kryeministrit Turk "Erdogan" jan ne proces e siper dhe me 15 Maj eshte Ankandi do shikojme kush kompany do bej te mundur marrje me Koncesion te Albtelecom.

Nuk e kuptoj dicka qe te heqesh nga Buxheti i shtetit gjith ato fitime vjetore dhe te perfitosh me pase nje TVSH 20%, nuk e di se c'fare bejne keta pushtetar, te heqesh nje pasuri kaq te madhe nga xhepat e Shteti me duket teper Absurde. Qe te shpenzosh pak dhe te fitosh shum nje Company si Albtelecom eshte. Shpresoj qe ti bien lapsit dhe te bejne nje investim ne Albtelecom dhe te jet ne pergjegjesi te Shteti. Do ishte nje katastrof dhe nje humbje e madhe me gjith ato te ardhura qe sjell Albtelecom me Posten, Internetin, Telefonin, Cart Phon etj.

Kalofshi Mire

T-B*

----------


## Gerrard

Nje shkrim nga nje gazete e perditshme. Jep disa detaje.

Ndërkohë Ruli ka konfirmuar edhe lajmin e publikuar disa ditë më parë nga gazeta "Shqip", për rifillimin e negociatave me kompaninë turke "Calik" për shitjen e "Albtelekom"-it. "Mund të them se kanë filluar procedurat për regjistrimin në gjykatë të konsorciumit mes dy kompanive e me zgjidhjen edhe të disa detajeve të tjera teknike gjithçka do të jetë gati për marrëveshjen përfundimtare", tha Ruli. Sipas tij, pala turke ka pranuar edhe kushtin tjetër të cilësuar si të panegociueshëm nga qeveria shqiptare, që ka të bëjë me heqjen e shërbimit të roaming-ut për blerësin e "Albtelekom"-it. Me plotësimin e këtij kushti nga ana e kompanisë turke, zgjidhet edhe pengesa e fundit që mbante dy palët larg marrëveshjes, çka do të thotë se shumë shpejt "Calik" do të bëhet pronari i ri i "Albtelekom"-it.

----------


## Gerrard

Ja dhe nje Artikull tjeter. Qe jep me shum te dhena per dhenien e Albtelecom.

Hapet drita jeshile për privatizimin e kompanisë Albtelekom. Ka nisur procedura ligjore e regjistrimit të konsorciumit mes kompanisë Calik dhe Turk Telekom, kusht i vendosur nga qeveria shqiptare për privatizimin e Albtelekom-it ka deklaruar ministri i Ekonomisë, Tregtisë dhe Energjetikës, Genc Ruli, në një prononcim për mediat. Sipas Rulit, po negociohet edhe për mbylljen e çështjeve, që lidhen me rezultatet dhe auditimin financiar të Albtelekom-it gjatë këtyre dy viteve. Vetëm pak ditë më parë burime pranë Kryeministrisë u shprehën se kompania Calik Enerji ka plotësuar kushtin e investitorit strategjik. Turk Telekom dhe Calik Enerji kanë krijuar një shoqëri të përbashkët, ku Turk Telekom ka 20 për qind të aksioneve, si dhe luan rolin e menaxherit në këtë kompani. Me krijimin e kësaj shoqërie Calik ka plotësuar një nga kriteret bazë, atë të investitorit strategjik. Ndërkohë pak kohë më parë qeveria shqiptare ra dakord me turqit e Calik me një nga pikat kryesore të negociatave që është roamingu. Sipas burimeve nga Kryeministria është rënë dakord me kompaninë turke që kjo e fundit të investojë në ngritjen e një rrjeti të ri interkonjeksioni. Këto ishin dhe dy kushtet kryesore që mbanin pezull privatizimin e Albtelekom-it. Plotësimi i tyre i ka hapur rrugën shitjes së kësaj kompanie. Kalvari i privatizimit të Albtelekom-it ka nisur rreth 8 vjet më parë. Procedurat për privatizimin e tij nisën në vitin 1999, por u shtynë për shkak të luftës në Kosovë. Qysh nga ky vit janë zhvilluar disa tenderë, por asnjë prej tyre nuk ka dalë me sukses. Kurse në vitin 2005 kompania turke Calik Enerji fitoi tenderin për privatizimin e Albtelekom-it, tender, i cili u zhvillua nga ish-qeveria socialiste. Por me ardhjen në fuqi të qeverisë së re demokrate, këta të fundit kontestuan kontratës e shitjes, duke kontraktuar filialin çek të Deloite & Touche për të kontrolluar procedurat e ligjshmërisë së shitjes së Albtelekom-it.

*Panorama*

----------


## Gerrard

Ministri i Ekonomisë konfirmoi se kompania "Calik" dhe "Turk Telekom" kanë filluar procedurat për regjistrimin në gjykatë të konsorciumit për blerjen e Albtelekom

Kompania turke "Calik Enerjy" është duke përfunduar regjistrimin në gjykatë të konsorciumit të realizuar me "Turkish Telekom", që është edhe kushti i fundit që është kërkuar nga ana e palës shqiptare për të përfunduar këtë transaksion. Konfirmimi për plotësimin e të gjitha kushteve nga ana e kompanisë turke "Calik Enerjy" është bërë gjatë ditës së djeshme nga ana e ministrit të Ekonomisë, Genc Ruli. Kompania turke është në limitet kohore të plotësimit të kushteve të vendosura nga ana e qeverisë shqiptare. Disa muaj më parë ka qenë ministri Ruli ai që ka vendosur si afat maksimal për plotësimin e kushteve të kontratës së blerjes nga ana e "Calik", muajin maj.

*****

Sipas Ministrisë së Ekonomisë, mbajtja pezull e shitjes së kompanisë "Albtelekom" tek turqit, është e lidhur me mosplotësimin e kushteve të kontratës nga ana e kësaj së fundit. Bëhet fjalë për dy kushte kryesore, konsorcium me një kompani të njohur telekomunikacioni dhe përcaktimi i të drejtave për rrjetin mobil që kompania do të përdorë. Por sipas Ministrisë së Ekonomisë, tashmë pika e vetme që mbetet për të dorëzuar kompaninë e telefonisë fikse, mbetet dorëzimi i dokumentacionit që konfirmon konsorciumin e "Calik Enerjy" me "Turk Telekom". Sqarimi i bërë dje nga ana e ministrit të Ekonomisë, Ruli, la të kuptohet se e drejta e përdorimit të rrjeteve ekzistuese të kompanive AMC dhe Vodafone nga ana e kompanisë "Calik", që ka edhe të drejtën e futjes në treg të operatorit të tretë Mobil, është zgjidhur. Shtyrja në një afat të papërcaktuar të shitjes së kompanisë "Albtelekom" ka sjellë mbetjen në hije të operatorit të tretë, "Eagle Mobile", për një periudhë prej tre vjetësh. "U shty pikërisht se qe veçantia e procesit, ndërprerja e procesit të privatizimit për shkak të investigimit që iu bë kontratës së mëparshme të lidhur me kompaninë "Calik", për të sqaruar se sa qëndronte ai proces privatizimi në tërë komponentët e tij",- ka sqaruar ministri Ruli

*****

"Calik Enerjy" u zgjodh si fituese e tenderit të "Albtelekom" nga ana qeverisë socialiste 2 vjet më parë. Por që në momentin e shpalljes së kompanisë turke si fituese e këtij tenderi, me një shumë prej 120 milionë eurosh, kryeministri Berisha, asokohe lider i opozitës, e denoncoi këtë tender duke hedhur akuzat më të ashpra kundrejt qeverisë së majtë që, sipas tij, ishte e përfshirë në afera. Duke u betuar para opinionit publik se nuk do ta pranonte këtë kontratë, lideri i opozitës së asaj kohe, pas ardhjes në pushtet në korrik 2005, nuk e ratifikoi në Parlament kontratën e "Calik" duke hedhur edhe njëherë akuza për parregullsi, afera dhe nëpërkëmbje të interesave të shqiptarëve. Shifra prej 120 milionë eurosh u deklaruar se ishte tepër e ulët, madje e papërfillshme, me vlerën e vërtetë të kompanisë. Por çfarë ndodhi gjatë këtyre 20-muajve. Asnjë pikë e kontratës nuk është ndryshuar, ndërsa çmimi i shitjes as që është marrë në diskutim për një rritje të mundshme. Oferta të ndryshme blerje kanë ardhur në drejtim të Albtelekom, duke përfshirë këtu edhe një konsorcium të kompanive vendëse, që ofrojnë një vlerë dukshëm më të lartë se ajo e kompanisë turke. Por, megjithëse zërat në grupin negociator ishin kundër, kryeministri Berisha i shoi ato pas vizitës së tij në Turqi, ku deklaroi se "Albtelekom" do të jetë pronë e "Calik Enerjy". 

*Shekulli*

P.s Dhe sa kohe do luajne me popullin e shkrete keta drejtues te paafte. Dite per dite drejt zhytjes se varferis dhe kaosit.

----------


## Gerrard

Ministri i Ekonomise, Tregtise dhe Energjetikes, Genc Ruli, tha se, "ka nisur procedura ligjore e regjistrimit te konsorciumit mes kompanise "Calik" dhe "Turk telekom", kusht i vendosur nga qeveria shqiptare per privatizimin e "Albtelekomit". Sipas Rulit, nderkohe po negociohet edhe per mbylljen e ceshtjeve, qe lidhen me rezultatet dhe auditimin financiar te "Albtelekomit" gjate ketyre dy viteve.

P.s Ne c'do artikull ndonje gje e re. S'po kuptoj me se c'fare do behet me kete vend. Vet i thon vete i mohojne, hajde drejtues qe kemi hajde. Pretendojme te kemi ngritje te ekonomise se vendit duke shitur Miniera Ari.

Kalofshi Mire

T-B

----------


## Qerim

Sigurisht do te ishte nje sukses shmangia e privatizimit te kompanise nga turqit e çelik.Ky ekspansion ekonomik turk na kujton 500 vjetet e pushtimit.Por ne fund te fundit me mire e privatizuar nga cilado kompani se sa ne doren e byrokracise shqiptare.

----------


## Gerrard

*Privatizimi pritet të fusë në "thesin" e qeverisë sasi shtesë të ardhurash
*
Privatizimi i shpejtë i Albtelekomit mund të sjellë një tjetër buxhet suplementar në gjashtëmujorin e dytë të këtij viti. Përveç privatizimit të kompanisë së vetme publike të telefonisë fikse në vend, gjatë 2007-ës parashikohen të privatizohen edhe një sërë asetesh të rëndësishme publike siç është paketa e aksioneve që zotëron shteti shqiptar te kompania AMC dhe privatizimi i kompanisë shtetërore të sigurimeve, INSIG. "Në bazë të një rregulli praktik, me të cilin operon qeveria, më shumë se gjysma e fondeve që vijnë nga privatizimet shkon për investime publike, çka do të thotë se listës së projekteve të parashikuara për tu realizuar gjatë këtij viti do ti bashkëngjiten edhe disa të tjera", deklaroi zëvendësministri i Financave, Sherefedin Shehu. Sakaq, deklaratat publike të ministrit të Ekonomisë, Tregtisë dhe Energjetikës, Genc Ruli, dy ditë më parë, tregojnë se nënshkrimi i marrëveshjes përfundimtare për shitjen e Albtelekom është fare i afërt. Pas plotësimit të kushteve të vëna nga qeveria shqiptare, "Calik" pret që brenda një periudhe shumë të shkurtër të firmosë marrëveshjen për të qenë pronari i ri i Albtelekomit. Në rast se marrëveshja nuk do të ndryshojë nga ajo e firmosur dy vjet më parë nga ish-qeveria socialiste në arkën e buxhetit të shtetit do të derdheshin 120 milionë euro, prej të cilave më shumë se 60 milionë do të destinohen për investime publike. "Ministria e Financave parashikon që për gjashtëmujorin e parë të këtij viti, llogaria e qeverisë të mbyllet me një suficit prej rreth 20 milionë dollarësh dhe kjo na bën të besojmë se edhe këtë vit do të kemi një buxhet suplementar", tha Shehu. Qeveria ka vendosur që të mos përdorë paratë e Albtelekomit për të ulur shumën e kredisë tregtare që ka kërkuar nga bankat private për financimin e rrugës Durrës-Kukës, por të rrisë akoma investimet publike. Në bazë të buxhetit të shtetit, gjatë këtij viti, qeveria ka parashikuar më shumë se 700 milionë dollarë investime publike, të cilave mund tu shtohen edhe 100 të tjera që mund të vijnë nga privatizimi i aseteve publike të parashikuara për tu shitur gjatë këtij viti.

P.s Per dite degjojme budallalliqe nga me te ndryshmet. Sot nje nga gazetat me te degjuar nxjerr kete artikull. Do krijohet nje Buxhet Shtese me te ardhurat nga privatizimi i Albtelecom. Se di se ca behet me keta njerez, per dite duke u tallur me ne. Mjer ne populli i shkrete ne dore te kujt kemi rene.

----------


## no name

*Albtelekomi, tarifat nderkombetare nga 1 qershori ulen 25 %* 

Bisedat nepermjet telefonit fisk me jashte vendit do te ulen 25 per qind duke filluar qe nga 1 qershori i ketij viti. Lajmi eshte bere i ditur dje nga burimet zyrtare te Albtelekomit, te cilat shpjeguan se vendimi eshte marre per t'iu pergjigjur konkurrences ne treg. 

Sipas njoftimit te Albtelekom pas 1 qershorit tarifat do te ulen drejt rrjeteve fikse per abonentet familjare dhe biznes me shtete te tilla si: Italine, Greqine, Angline, Bullgarine, Kosoven, Zvicren, Kroacine, Malin e Zi, Hungarine dhe Maqedonine. Kurse per SHBA dhe Kanada keto tarifa do te ulen si per thirrjet drejt rrjetit fiks edhe atij mobil. Thirrja per abonentet familjare drejt ketyre shteteve do te kushtoje 15 leke/minute ne oraret 13.00-16.00, 21.00- 07.00, si dhe per ditet e diela dhe zyrtare. Kurse per oraret pik tarifat do te jene 20 leke per minute. Gjithashtu sipas tarifave te reja vetem me 450 leke pa TVSH nje perdorues familjar ne kohe te reduktuar mund te komunikoje 30 minuta me shtete se USA, Kanada, Itali dhe Greqi.

Burimet nga kompania bene te ditur se operatoret rurale kohet e fundit po ofronin tarifa shume here me lire per thirrjet nderkombetare. Ne kete situate ndermarrja e telefonise fikse humbi treg ne thirrjet me jashte, prandaj dhe ulja e tarifave ne kete sherbim erdhi si domosdoshmeri e diktuar nga tregu, sqaruan te njejtat burime. Aktualisht Albtelekom eshte ne proces negocimi perfundimtar per t'u shitur tek kompania turke Calik Group, e cila ne maj te vitit 2005 fitoi tenderin nderkombetar per blerjen e tij kundrejt shumes 120 milion euro. Procesi i kalimit ne pronesi private te Albtelekomit eshte vonuar per shkak se qeveria kontestoi procedurat ne te cilat eshte zhvilluar tenderi. Per kete i eshte bere nje ekspertize procesit te privatizimit te shoqerise nga filiali Cek i Deloite & Toche. Calik nga ana tjeter eshte ne fazen e plotesimit te kushteve qe dolen nga ekspertiza dhe kishin te benin me gjetjen e nje investitori strategjik. Aktualisht qeveria dhe kompania turke jane ne permbyllje te negociatave per te arritur marreveshjen e shitjes se kompanise.

----------


## arjondj

Ky eshte nje shkrim qe kam bere para 3-4 muajsh. 

_Albtelekom eshte e vetmja shoqeri qe ofron sherbimin e telefonise fikse ne Shqiperi. Ne nje artikull te gazetes shqip, ish-ministri i ekonomise prononcohej qe vonesa ne shitjen e Albtelekom-it ka bere qe vlera e tij te reduktohet me 15%, ne terma reale. Kjo sepse, shteti shqiptar, ne mungese te arketimit te vleftes se Albtelekom, eshte detyruar te rrise borxhin. Ne artikullin ne fjale, lexohet dhe nje prononcim i ministrit aktual te Ekonomise, Tregtise dhe Energjitikes, i cili shprehet qe ka shume gjasa qe Albtelekom te hidhet serish ne treg pas muajit maj
2007.
Albtelekom ne mars 2004 ka marre licencen per operatorin e trete te telefonise mobile Eagle Mobile, licence e cila eshte e perfshire ne vleren e privatizimit te kompanise. 
Gjithsesi funksionimi i operatorit te trete celular eshte shtyre disa here, me qellim qe funksiomini i tij te nise pas privatizimit te Albtelekom. Enti rregullator i telekomunikacioneve i ka dhene afat Eagle mobile qe te nise aktivitetin deri ne 7 mars 2008.
Procesi i privatizimit te Albtelekom ka nisur me ligjin nr.8810, date 7.05.2001 Per percaktimin e formes dhe struktures se formules te privatizimit te shoqerise  nonime Albtelekom. Sipas ketij ligji privatizimi i Albtelekom konsiston ne trasferimin e plote te pronesise se aksioneve, te zoteruara nga shteti, paleve te treta. 
Formula e privatizimit te Albtelekom eshte :
- jo me pak se 50% dhe jo me shume se 76% te aksioneve i ofrohen investitorit strategjik, nepermjet nje tenderi te hapur nderkombetar; 
- Pjesa tjeter e aksioneve i ofrohen ish-pronareve te truallit dhe punonjesve te Albtelekom te cilet mund te perfitojne pronesine e aksioneve vetem ne shkembim te bonove te privatizimit qe ato disponojne.
- Nqs ka akoma aksione te pashperndara, paketa ne fjale trasferohet nepermjet ofertave publike dhe/ose ankandeve publike.

Ne vitin 2005 tenderin nderkombetar per privatizimin e Albtelekom (paketen prej 76% te aksioneve) e fitoi kompania turke Calik Enerji. Pas zgjedhjeve te vitit 2005, me vendimin nr.7, date 13.10.2005Per mosmiratimin e projektligjit per ratifikimin e kontrates dhe blerjen e aksioneve te shoqerise anonime Albtelekom dhe  ekspertizen nderkombetare ne lidhje me te, ky proces u bllokua perseri, dhe u emerua firma Deloitte Czech Republic, per te hetuar mbi ceshtjen. Deloitte nxorri disa parregullsi ne kontrate, dy nga te cilat te panegociueshme nga shteti shqiptar. I eshte dhene kohe deri ne muajin shtator kompanise turke per te marre masat._

Gjithsesi gjerat nuk kan ndryshuar rrenjesisht. 
*Albtelekom u privatizua nga 'Calik Enerji' per shumen 120 milion dollare.* Marrveshja u nenshkrua dhe u ratifikua rreth 10 dit me pare.

----------


## kobajashi

akoma spo e ndiejme ndryshimin..
internet te lire duam dhe nje operator te trete qe te kete cmimet me ndryshe se amc dhe vodafone.

----------


## Njuton

duke marre shkas nga ky njoftim i sindikates se post-telekomit http://sindikata.net/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/Njoftim-website-Makhes.pdf
duhet sqaruar publiku se:
Qe nga 1 Shtatori 2014 tekniket e Albtelecom-it i menaxhon firma Makhes Albania. Kjo firme ka kontrate per te kryer mirembajtjen, shfrytezimin dhe investimet ne terren per llogari te firmes Albtelecom.
Sindikates se Post-telekomit i duhet bere me dije se punonjesit e transferuar nga Albtelecom, firma Makhes Albania i ka hequr nga puna vetem per shkak se kane permendur Kodin e Punes se Republikes se Shqiperise. 
Supervizoret e Makhes Albania kane bere presion tek punonjesit duke i kercenuar ata se kush ka thene se dita e Diel eshte e shenjte dhe dashka pagese mbi ate te diteve te zakonshme; i kane thene punonjesve se me te tilla pretendime nuk punojne per interes te firmes Makhes Albania etj. 
Marredheniet e tilla te vrazhdta mes supervizoreve te Makhes Albania dhe punonjesve qe kane ne menaxhim ka bere qe shume punonjes me te vjeter te transferuar nga Albtelecom-i para fillimit te projektit FOM Outsouce, te dorezohen para presioneve te sfafit manaxhues te Makhes Albania.
Rrjedhoje e kesaj marredhenieje ka qene edhe futja nga Makhes Albania te nje stafi shtese, gjoja te ri, ku nuk jane zbatuar kriteret profesionale. Jane bere rekrutime te njerezve pa shkolle, me shkolle fiskulture, apo me drejtim shum larg atij te telekomunikacionit. Jane futur ne pune djali i tezes, i halles, etj. i menaxhereve te Makhes Albania.
Stafi ekzistues i vjeter i Makhes Albanania e ka te veshtire te ngreje keto probleme pasi kercenohet me nderprerje te marredhenieve te punes. Ky staf eshte ai qe mban mbi supe mangesite qe dalin nga puna e stafit te marre ne ne pune me nepotizem.
Per pubikun duhet sqaruar gjithashtu se veprimet e brendshme abuzive te firmes Albtelecom dhe kontraktoreve te saj (Makhes Albania, me menaxher Rrezart Muja ) etj. behet duhe u munduar ne maksimum qe te mos kete ndikim tek cilesia e sherbimit.
Me fillimin e punes se Makhes Albania si kontraktor, Albtelecom-i ka aktivizuar edhe zgjidhjen e shpejte brenda 24 oreve te ankesave te abonenteve. E gjithe kjo arritje eshte bere nga puna e stafit te vjeter te Albtelecom, qe firma Makhes Albania e ka marre me transferim.

----------

